# Good breeding lizard



## Canfire (Dec 1, 2006)

Does anyone know a good breeding lizard that does not require too much space,  is small and not harmful?


----------



## LeilaNami (Dec 1, 2006)

Anoles: cheap, abundant, relatively small (8 inches or so)


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 1, 2006)

LeilaNami said:


> Anoles: cheap, abundant, relatively small (8 inches or so)


And need ten gallons of space per lizard and are NOT cheap to house and care for.


----------



## KennyGee (Dec 1, 2006)

Why, so u can make some money? I thinks thats just wrong    :?


----------



## Canfire (Dec 2, 2006)

KennyGee said:


> Why, so u can make some money? I thinks thats just wrong    :?


What? I wanted a collection not to sell.


----------



## LeilaNami (Dec 2, 2006)

Mushroom Spore said:


> And need ten gallons of space per lizard and are NOT cheap to house and care for.


Some things are give and take.  You might have to sacrifice some specifications for the ones you find most important.  I don't know the success rate of breeding Uromastyx so you might want to read up on those.

Edit: Kenny...honey, what do you think many people on the boards are doing with their Ts and scorps among others?


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 2, 2006)

you cant get any easier than leopard geckos.
my pair produced tons of babies for me over the years. 
they are pretty docile, nice to look at and do fine in smaller sized cages. my pair lived in a 20g long tank.  
incubation is also pretty easy, and there are tons of morps to choose from


----------



## dtknow (Dec 2, 2006)

If you are just wanting something to be fruitful and multiply, Lepidodactylus lugubris would be perfect. Small parthenogenic gecko.


----------



## GailC (Dec 2, 2006)

I go for crested geckos. They are super easy to care for, breed easily and are in high enough demand that you could easily sell any extras.


----------



## mamadori (Dec 2, 2006)

Why, so u can make some money? I thinks thats just wrong 
__________________

WHy is it wrong to get some return on a hobby if he has homes for them before he breeds. I would much rather hobbyist and at home breeders fill the demand than distributors. I have seen how animals look when they come from "animal factories" or distributors. THat is why I have a rescue. THere is nothing wrong with breeding. What IS wrong is breeding irresponsibly.


----------



## Joe Xavier (Dec 2, 2006)

mamadori said:


> Why, so u can make some money? I thinks thats just wrong
> __________________
> 
> WHy is it wrong to get some return on a hobby if he has homes for them before he breeds. I would much rather hobbyist and at home breeders fill the demand than distributors. I have seen how animals look when they come from "animal factories" or distributors. THat is why I have a rescue. THere is nothing wrong with breeding. What is wrong is breeding irresponsibly.


well spoken!



Leopard geckos are easy to care for?


----------



## brandi (Dec 2, 2006)

Leopards and several other geckos are easy to obtain, care for, and breed... provided you do your homework FIRST.  I would check out some books on Leopard geckos, Tokays, and cresteds.  Three good beginner spp with fairly straight-forward husbandry.  

And btw, there is nothing wrong with RESPONSIBLE breeding.  But get to know the animals first.  Don't just get a pet because you want to make babies with it, consider breeding because you really enjoy the animal for itself and want to propagate it.  ...Unless you are just breeding house geckos to feed a really picky snake (guilty).


----------



## LeilaNami (Dec 3, 2006)

mamadori said:


> Why, so u can make some money? I thinks thats just wrong
> __________________
> 
> WHy is it wrong to get some return on a hobby if he has homes for them before he breeds. I would much rather hobbyist and at home breeders fill the demand than distributors. I have seen how animals look when they come from "animal factories" or distributors. THat is why I have a rescue. THere is nothing wrong with breeding. What IS wrong is breeding irresponsibly.


here here! You said it better than I :worship: :worship:


----------



## Canfire (Dec 3, 2006)

I wouldn't plan on selling much or any of them. I love watching things grow over time which is why I usually buy slings/babies and both of my best friends have leopard geckos  and they said they're really fun to watch so I'm just wondering what would be a good starter species. I'm not in it for profit.


----------



## Ganoderma (Dec 3, 2006)

Tokays are good somewhat easy geckos...but they need plenty of space (say triple what any given pet store uses) and dealing with parasites is often a turn off for most people starting out.  things like leopards, cresteds, pictus and all the other common geckos are relativly easy, captive bred, and there is tons of husbandry information available (along with wrong husbandry information).

My advicxe is to find something that you love and just set your goals on that.  few available lizards are difficult to care for, but people are often too lazy.


----------



## Socrates (Dec 3, 2006)

Canfire said:


> Does anyone know a good breeding lizard that does not require too much space,  is small and not harmful?


Canfire, you may want to check out this site: www.reptileforums.com

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Ganoderma (Dec 4, 2006)

Not to sound negative, but there are far far better forums for reptiles than that one (or this one).  The last few years it has really gone down hill.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Socrates (Dec 4, 2006)

Ganoderma said:


> Not to sound negative, but there are far far better forums for reptiles than that one (or this one).  The last few years it has really gone down hill.  Just my opinion.



You're not sounding negative at all.    Please do share the other forums with us that you know of.  I only know of that particular one because when I started with Leopard Geckos a few months ago all my questions were answered there.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## AneesasMuse (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd like to hear of some other forums, as well. I either go to www.pangeareptile.com or here... which we all know isn't really a reptile place, but lots of folks are knowledgeable and helpful here 

And btw, I can vouch for Cresteds as being good beginner geckos... they are uber easy to care for, both young and adult, and they have no problems breeding.   I was bringing a new pair home a few weeks ago... driving along in the car... and I hear some barking. Cresteds bark. Okay. But then!, I peeked over my shoulder in the back seat and... "Wha? ...err, what are you two doing??"   

Needless to say, Lucille, the female in that pair... I may have a _couple_ more clutches coming from her since she was already gravid and then that episode.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 5, 2006)

If you don't mind that they aren't flash and that they are tiny and little speedy things mourning geckos(Lepidodactylus lugubris) fit your desires perfectly.


----------



## Ganoderma (Dec 5, 2006)

I find the good ones are often the specific ones.  a fairly good general one is www.reptilescanada.com  its not just a canadian site.  to me, it seems to be what replaced ssnakess.com.

otehr specifics like redtailboa.net and varanus.net are good.  I am not big into geckos anymore so i have no idea what is around this year


----------

